# Anyone know how to pause without showing the progress bar below?



## carios23 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sometimes I want to examine a screenshot and need it not to be there.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

just hit the clear button on the remote after you pause to make it go away


----------



## carios23 (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet! thanks


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

Also, once you pause, you can hit the fast forward button one click, the bar will disappear-which I find a little easier.


----------



## kitchen87 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi i'm a new user on this forum.i also has problem like carios23. so thanks newskilz and segaily for sharing the idea.very helpful.:up:


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

You can enable a TiVo trick code to quickly hide the progress bar. While playing a recorded program hit the following remote buttons: *Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select. *You will hear three chimes when the code is accepted. Repeat to toggle it off.

*Edit:* For those TiVo's that have the annoying "more about" box you need to pause the playback and hit the down arrow to remove the "more about" box, then hit play and enter the quick hide code *SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-PAUSE-SELECT*.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Wow I've had a TiVo for 9 years and I had no idea this was possible. Thanks guys.


----------



## pkurtin (Feb 5, 2005)

I received a Series 3 HD software update last night, April 19, and now the "select-play-select-pause-select" programming sequence no longer works. I've got the annoying progress bar back after so many nice years without it.

I've been a total advocate of TiVo since it was invented, but these new features and updates are really starting to anger me. Wish they would leave a good thing alone.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have a programmable remote with macros, you can program pause to actually be pause+clear.. works like a charm for me. If Tivo ever removes that ability.. it's bye bye Tivo forever for me as I've had it with this annoying crap.

And yes.. It's shameful that Tivo implemented this in the first place..


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pkurtin said:


> I received a Series 3 HD software update last night, April 19, and now the "select-play-select-pause-select" programming sequence no longer works. I've got the annoying progress bar back after so many nice years without it.
> 
> I've been a total advocate of TiVo since it was invented, but these new features and updates are really starting to anger me. Wish they would leave a good thing alone.


That's because your TiVo re-booted. Re-booting clears that shortcut...you have to enter it again.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

worachj said:


> You can enable a TiVo trick code to quickly hide the progress bar. While playing a recorded program hit the following remote buttons: *Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select. *You will hear three chimes when the code is accepted. Repeat to toggle it off.


Unfortunately, this trick also quickly hides the info banner.



pkurtin said:


> I received a Series 3 HD software update last night, April 19, and now the "select-play-select-pause-select" programming sequence no longer works. I've got the annoying progress bar back after so many nice years without it.


You just have to re-enter the trick code. Follow these instructions...


worachj said:


> *Edit:* For those TiVos that have the annoying more about box you need to pause the playback and hit the down arrow to remove the more about box, then hit play and enter the quick hide code *SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-PAUSE-SELECT*.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

bschuler2007 said:


> If Tivo ever removes that ability.. it's bye bye Tivo forever for me as I've had it with this annoying crap.
> 
> And yes.. It's shameful that Tivo implemented this in the first place..


 Huh? 

We're talking about the progress bar here, not the "More about..." menu.

Most people find the progress bar useful and most people don't need to make it go away in a hurry.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, but what do they actually do?

I assume the first one permanently removes the progress bar, but does the other one vanquish the More overlay? That would be good.

-------------------------------

Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select
You can enable a TiVo trick code to quickly hide the progress bar. While playing a recorded program hit the following remote buttons: Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select. You will hear three chimes when the code is accepted. Repeat to toggle it off.

Edit: For those TiVos that have the annoying more about box you need to pause the playback and hit the down arrow to remove the more about box, then hit play and enter the quick hide code SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-PAUSE-SELECT.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Thanks for the tips, but what do they actually do?
> 
> I assume the first one permanently removes the progress bar, but does the other one vanquish the More overlay? That would be good.


SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-PAUSE-SELECT
is a toggle code that switches between removing the info banner and progress bar and the ''more about'' banner normally or removing them quickly.
If you like to read the info banner when you change channels or start watching a recording, then you won't like this trick code.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I got the 11.0c update 2 days ago. The "more info" inhancement work the 1st day. After that, it disappeared, and I haven't seen it since. That's fine with me.

Don H.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

steve614 said:


> SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-PAUSE-SELECT
> is a toggle code that switches between removing the info banner and progress bar and the ''more about'' banner normally or removing them quickly.
> If you like to read the info banner when you change channels or start watching a recording, then you won't like this trick code.


It also hides the progress bar during fast forward or rewind, which I find to be more annoying. We'll often MRV a program form the primary TiVo to the secondary box if we're going to be working in a different part of the house. If we don't finish watching the program before moving back to the living room we fast-forward the program to catch up to where we were; it's a lot harder to do that if you can't see a progress bar.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, I just realized that it's the same trick for BOTH! Then that's of no use to me, alas, as I like the progress bar and the Info banner, just dislike the More Info!

I'd also like to disable Swivel Search--we don't use it and I've inadvertently overshot menu choices and launched it. And it takes quite a while to connect-- a real drag!


----------



## scottsol (Oct 9, 2001)

Hitting the down arrow while the more info banner is up should eliminate it throughout the program you're watching, but it will return when you watch another program.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Do any of these codes work with a comcast DVR?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> Do any of these codes work with a comcast DVR?


I don't think so.


----------



## Morfious (Jun 3, 2007)

Great information, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Mark Wilden (Feb 25, 2008)

I had an annoying situation with this today. After rebooting, Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select no longer worked.

The other thing was that the info pane above the progress bar wasn't displaying either. I would normally have to Pause, then Down Arrow to clear the info pane before using the s-p-s-p-s trick, but the info pane wasn't there to clear.

I don't know for sure if that had anything to do with it, but after manually reconnecting to the TiVo service, the info pane appeared again, and s-p-s-p-s worked.


----------



## Yofa (Dec 9, 2004)

worachj said:


> You can enable a TiVo trick code to quickly hide the progress bar. While playing a recorded program hit the following remote buttons: *Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select. *You will hear three chimes when the code is accepted. Repeat to toggle it off.
> 
> *Edit:* For those TiVos that have the annoying more about box you need to pause the playback and hit the down arrow to remove the more about box, then hit play and enter the quick hide code *SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-PAUSE-SELECT*.


Thank You!


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice tip. Been wanting to do that for awhile.:up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It also hides the progress bar during fast forward or rewind, which I find to be more annoying. We'll often MRV a program form the primary TiVo to the secondary box if we're going to be working in a different part of the house. If we don't finish watching the program before moving back to the living room we fast-forward the program to catch up to where we were; it's a lot harder to do that if you can't see a progress bar.


yep, I just hit the clear button if I want to see the bottom part of what I paused


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mark Wilden said:


> I would normally have to Pause, then Down Arrow to clear the info pane before using the s-p-s-p-s trick, but the info pane wasn't there to clear.


Here's how I was able to activate the undocumented feature that automatically hides the green progress bar during fast-forward, rewind, skip, and pause. It worked even after a TiVo service update disabled the Pause Menu.

While playing a recorded program or watching live TV, activate the Channel Banner by pressing Right until just the banner is shown without the extra transparent info frame then press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.

The channel banner is only needed to activate the SPSPS code, not to de-activate it.


----------

